# Would doing ONE compound exercise a day work???



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

For example

Monday: Squats

Tuesday: Flat bench press

Wed: Deadlift

Thursdays: Military press

Friday : Rows

This way you could keep the training heavy intense and with perfect form ?

What do you reckon?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you mean with some other lifts as well or just those? With other lifts to assist then its basically a muscle group split which a lot of people do.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think he means just on their own lol...Im sure you would make some decent gains doing that but it wouldnt be optimal...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you mean with some other lifts as well or just those? With other lifts to assist then its basically a muscle group split which a lot of people do.


Just these lifts???


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I had good success with a two month run at this kind of training, can definitely work.

Picked one compound exercise a day mon-sat, and did 10x10 for sets and reps (plus a few sets for abs, calves, forearms and rear delts etc after a couple of the workouts).

Strength gain obviously wasn't super huge because of the rep and set scheme, but it added some size well, particually on my thighs and back.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Keeps it very simple. 5X5 on the sets with a separate warmup


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I had good success with a two month run at this kind of training, can definitely work.
> 
> Picked one compound exercise a day mon-sat, and did 10x10 for sets and reps (plus a few sets for abs, calves, forearms and rear delts etc after a couple of the workouts).
> 
> Strength gain obviously wasn't super huge because of the rep and set scheme, but it added some size well, particually on my thighs and back.


Essentially the basis of GVT then with the 10x10 approach? GVT is brutal if done right and the size gains can be good.

Give it a go KennyKen and see what you think


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Worth a go mate definitely - "only in trying new things do we find new roads to success"


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Essentially the basis of GVT then with the 10x10 approach? GVT is brutal if done right and the size gains can be good.
> 
> Give it a go KennyKen and see what you think


What sort of weight would i start with? ive only ever done 5x5 lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Essentially the basis of GVT then with the 10x10 approach? GVT is brutal if done right and the size gains can be good.
> 
> Give it a go KennyKen and see what you think


Kind of yes... but before I'd ever heard of GVT. Think the idea came from an issue of Musclemag if I remember right.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> What sort of weight would i start with? ive only ever done 5x5 lol


German Volume Training is a difficult one for finding the weight due to it being 100 reps. I'd say try it with 75% of your current 5x5 weights and see how it goes. With GVT the first few sets will feel easy and maybe even up to the 6th set but if you keep rest limited to 30-60 seconds max (be strict with this) you will be hurting like hell by the 8th set. YOu may even drop a few reps on the last sets which I chose to pick up at the end with an 11th set of 4 or 5 or whatever it was. Sometimes a 12th set of 1 if it really fvcked me up! 

Not sure if I'm allowed to post links to other forums (probably not) but a google search for GVT and search on here will get you the info you need.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> German Volume Training is a difficult one for finding the weight due to it being 100 reps. I'd say try it with 75% of your current 5x5 weights and see how it goes. With GVT the first few sets will feel easy and maybe even up to the 6th set but if you keep rest limited to 30-60 seconds max (be strict with this) you will be hurting like hell by the 8th set. YOu may even drop a few reps on the last sets which I chose to pick up at the end with an 11th set of 4 or 5 or whatever it was. Sometimes a 12th set of 1 if it really fvcked me up!
> 
> Not sure if I'm allowed to post links to other forums (probably not) but a google search for GVT and search on here will get you the info you need.


nice one ben! would you say its effective for hypertrophy?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh and get a spotter for bench because after 90 reps of you will want to drop the bar!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> nice one ben! would you say its effective for hypertrophy?


Yes, that's really what it's best at over strength (you will gain some strength of course). I think the recommended time for it is about 8 weeks in all.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> German Volume Training is a difficult one for finding the weight due to it being 100 reps. I'd say try it with 75% of your current 5x5 weights and see how it goes. With GVT the first few sets will feel easy and maybe even up to the 6th set but if you keep rest limited to 30-60 seconds max (be strict with this) you will be hurting like hell by the 8th set. YOu may even drop a few reps on the last sets which I chose to pick up at the end with an 11th set of 4 or 5 or whatever it was. Sometimes a 12th set of 1 if it really fvcked me up!
> 
> Not sure if I'm allowed to post links to other forums (probably not) but a google search for GVT and search on here will get you the info you need.


Summed up nicely - this kind of set/rep scheme can trick you easily because the initial sets feel like the whole thing is gonna be easy, but by the last few sets it's hard as hell. You can add intensity too over the weeks by gradually reducing the rest times between sets slightly... pump, burn, ouch!!

As said, a good hypertrophy workout more than a strength one.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Why can it be only used for 8 weeks?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Why can it be only used for 8 weeks?


Due to the intensity of doing 10x10 its better to cycle it so that you keep progressing. Like any routine after a while a change is good.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

definately works although I would put in a few isolation/assistance movements, lat raises, rear delts, calves and you'll be good to go!

Be sure you get some good rest too!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

no need to warmup with an empty bar then?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes you should still warm up as normal. For example say your target 10x10 weight for squats was 100kg. I would do something like 15 with the bar, 10 with 40, 3 with 60, 2 with 85 then go for it. Just how I do it but up to you really.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I think 10x10 pull ups is in the official GVT routine - that'll make a man out of you!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

i just thought 10 x 10 deadlift ?????????????????????/

I might aswell book the next day off work!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> i just thought 10 x 10 deadlift ?????????????????????/
> 
> I might aswell book the next day off work!


I couldnt ever imagine doing that even with 60kg lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

go for 5x10 on deads!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Would definately work. The most simplistic routines work best. (if you're natural anyway)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I didn't do 10x10 regular dead's - did 10x10 romanian dead's, and 10x10 powercleans. Is about six years ago, but I think my exercise selcetion was this:

Mon -Powercleans 10x10, Crunches 3x10

Tue -Low Incline Press 10x10, Zottman Curls 3x10

Wed -ATG Squat 10x10

Thu - OH Press 10x10, Bent Flyes 3x10

Fri - Bent Rows 10x10, Neck Harness 3x10

Sat - Romanian Deads 10x10, Calf Raise 3x10

If doing it now I'd probably swap out bent rows and inclines for dips and chins or pullups, and may vary the supporting exercises.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like it would do the job! Agree dips and pulls/chins are needed (in all routines IMO).


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

how about this?

Monday: Squats and calf raises

Tuesday: Flat bench press and skull crushers

Wed: Deadlift and pull ups

Thursdays: Military press and dips

Friday : Rows and chins


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Emphatically yes.However there is a more effective option.Pick two movements such as squats and dips.(and maybe deads)Use 1/2 sets to failure, every 4/5 days.You will be getting a whole body w/o, WITH time to recover and grow.Check out Mentzers consolidation routine.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am really glad of this thread actually - after my chest infection heals up need a new routine and may do this again. Also training someone who I think would benefit too.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gvt last 2sets of squats was a session in it self was pretty chuffed at managing 50kg a side for 10x10, I might give that ago but do like bench mil press on Monday wed I'd do deadlift row frida squat


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Emphatically yes.However there is a more effective option.Pick two movements such as squats and dips.(and maybe deads)Use 1/2 sets to failure, every 4/5 days.You will be getting a whole body w/o, WITH time to recover and grow.Check out Mentzers consolidation routine.


I agree with this in theory however personally (and its just from my own experience) I found it hard to get the same level of failure/stimulation, call it what you will, from this method as I did with something like GVT or even a more 'traditional' routine. I think to really benefit from the consolidation routine you have to do everything perfectly and take it to true failure which is actually quite hard to do without a very good training partner.

Have you tried this method it essexboy? Be interested to hear how you found it


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

mon: Deadlifts , Barbell Curls

tue: Bench Press , Dips

wed: Squats , Sldl

thu: Push Press , Shrugs

fri: Barbell Row , Calves Raises

sat: nice big swim

sun: rest

id love to try something like this nice and simple..

sun


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> how about this?
> 
> Monday: Squats and calf raises
> 
> ...


I'll be starting this soon. 10xF !

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What is the reason for light 10x10?

Why not heavy 5x5, or very heavy 3x3

Are you injured?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Because I'm looking for mass rather then strength and I was told that gvt was good for adding size?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I like your reworked plan, similiar to me except I do it only 3 times a week for max rest and yes im assisted...

gives me the most gains IMO...compounds are the bomb, but you need assistance exercises.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

NickR24 said:


> I like your reworked plan, similiar to me except I do it only 3 times a week for max rest and yes im assisted...
> 
> gives me the most gains IMO...compounds are the bomb, but you need assistance exercises.


Could you write what your program is ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

To those who train 4-5 days a week, how do you let your cns repair itself ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

How many sets for the isolation/assistance were you ppl doing? just a few?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

this is what im going to start doing:

day 1: Squats and calf raises +30 mins low intensity treadmill

day 2: Flat bench press and skull crushers +30 mins low intensity treadmill

day 3: Deadlift and pull ups +30 mins low intensity treadmill

day 4: Military press and dips +30 mins low intensity treadmill

day 5 : Rows and chins +30 mins low intensity treadmill

my aim is to lose fat and gain decent muscle. Notice each workout doesn't have a designated day of the week


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> this is what im going to start doing:
> 
> day 1: Squats and calf raises +30 mins low intensity treadmill
> 
> ...


mingster you like it mate?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> mingster you like it mate?


Yes, mate. It looks good to me. Make sure you give it a good run and don't be put off if you don't get results immediately, as you can't help but grow on this given time. Make sure you eat plenty and get as much rest as you need. Don't worry if circumstance occasionally result in you not getting all 5 workouts into a particular week. Just carry on the sequence regardless.

Start a log and I'll sub and keep an eye on your progress.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. It looks good to me. Make sure you give it a good run and don't be put off if you don't get results immediately, as you can't help but grow on this given time. Make sure you eat plenty and get as much rest as you need. Don't worry if circumstance occasionally result in you not getting all 5 workouts into a particular week. Just carry on the sequence regardless.
> 
> Start a log and I'll sub and keep an eye on your progress.


Cheers pal i will start a log. im just getting my diet sorted to find out what i can make and store and what i like and cost etc.

the amount of cardio ok??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Cheers pal i will start a log. im just getting my diet sorted to find out what i can make and store and what i like and cost etc.
> 
> the amount of cardio ok??


I'm no expert on cardio mate lol. Walking the dog does for me....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I did it and yes it works when diet and rest is on the ball

worked really bloody well actually


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I did it and yes it works when diet and rest is on the ball
> 
> worked really bloody well actually


For mass i guess ? what sort of reps were you doing?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Cheers for your help lads !


----------

